
Inside the Hotel Industry’s Plan to Combat Airbnb - ArtDev
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/16/technology/inside-the-hotel-industrys-plan-to-combat-airbnb.html?_r=0&referer=https://www.google.com/
======
ArtDev
I just stayed at a Hilton because my house was renting on Airbnb.

Hotels suck for large groups of people. A home is much better.

I was wondering why the short-term rental law in my town is so absurd. The
hotel industry probably helped write it!

~~~
tradersam
I live in Anaheim and they banned Airbnb because the hotel tax (because of
Disneyland and visiting sports teams) is 17%. Airbnb's didn't and wouldn't pay
it, so they got the ax.

~~~
BMorearty
I don't know the specifics of Anaheim but I work for Airbnb and we are eagerly
working with local governments to pay all required taxes. There is no reason
not to.

~~~
tradersam
I work for Disney (but do not represent them), and the tax reason was one that
we had floating around our office. I tried to find a good source, but I
couldn't. I'm probably wrong, but here is at least a rundown of the situation:
[http://www.ocregister.com/2016/07/01/bye-bye-airbnbs-
short-t...](http://www.ocregister.com/2016/07/01/bye-bye-airbnbs-short-term-
rental-owners-reeling-after-anaheim-says-they-have-to-shut-down/)

Doesn't give much of a reason why STRs are banned other than some homeowners
not liking it.

